# PITH question



## hunter-27 (Oct 26, 2009)

I understand the concern over the timing. 2 things immediately come to mind. 1) Do we really want to miss out on PITH 2009? 2) Surely everyone can squeek out 1 more masterpeice along with all the rest. Lets all take a deep breath and remember why most if not all of us do this crazy thing we
call "pen turning", it is supposed to be FUN!:RockOn:   Don't start a list of participation here in this thread.  But rather answer this, TO GO? or TO WAIT?  What is your Opinion.  Again, if(No, WHEN) this moves forward I will start a new thread for sign ups.  I just want to get a feel for everyone on the timing.

Landon


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 26, 2009)

Landon,

It is a landslide! :biggrin:  Let's do it!

Please everyone, think about it and vote on this poll.  PITH events are always fun.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 26, 2009)

Gonna let this go for just a few days to help decide where this will go and when. I've been given several suggestions as to a theme, not sure whether to restrict it to something or give free reign, any suggestions are welcome. Feel free to "voice" them here.


----------



## ericw95 (Oct 26, 2009)

I like the idea of putting some restrictions around it.  Although it is nice to see some of the works of art that are produced, I would feel bad if I received a segmented or scrollsaw masterpiece on a Gent if I sent a Sierra or even a slimline that I was proud to produce.  I don't think anyone in the community ever wants to feel like they took advantage of another member.  I am not saying excluding segmenting is a bad thing but it is just a random answer.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 27, 2009)

Eric , I don't think it matters what kind of pen you send out , as long as it's the best work you can do . If all you have ever made is B2B slimlines or Sierras or whatevers , just put your best effort into it and it will be cherished as much as an Emperor or fancy scrolled blank pen would be . It's not the type of pen , it's the love that goes into it .
Anyone who enters a PITH should be going in expecting to get a sample of someones best abilities not an expensive pen .
I say NO restrictions .


----------



## markgum (Oct 27, 2009)

would love to do it, however, my shop won't be up and working till after Thanksgiving...


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd like to do it too.  Count me in.

James


----------



## pssherman (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree with Butch, I cherish each pen that I have received in the past. Not because it was expensive or a work of art, but because it was made for me by someone else.

As for a theme, it would be nice as long as its was not so challenging that our beginners would be scared off.
Beginners: do not be afraid to participate in any pen exchange or PITH, there is joy in receiveing a pen no matter what the skill level is of the penturner who made it.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 27, 2009)

Cant wait to do a 2x4 beetle kill pen

Lin


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 27, 2009)

pssherman said:


> I agree with Butch, I cherish each pen that I have received in the past. Not because it was expensive or a work of art, but because it was made for me by someone else.
> 
> As for a theme, it would be nice as long as its was not so challenging that our beginners would be scared off.
> Beginners: do not be afraid to participate in any pen exchange or PITH, there is joy in receiveing a pen no matter what the skill level is of the penturner who made it.


 
Thank you, I was wondering if a semi-newbie/newbie would be welcome in such an exchange.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 27, 2009)

Im a bit nervous to say the least, been working on turning pens for about 3 weeks. I am still mastering most of the skills and doing it on slims. I am in no way close to some of the work on here, although Im sure I have double the time in...lol. I would hate to see someone get a pen from me and laugh although critisim is fine. I just dont want to short change anyone. Now make it a ugly pen swap then Im all in!!!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 27, 2009)

Landon, first of all, thanks for taking this on. I missed last years so for sure I'm in!! As for a a theme, mox nix to me!! Glenn, I have been given a few pens from members of this site. No matter the quality of work, I know that every one I have received were given in a loving spirit.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 27, 2009)

Although I prefer direct swaps to PITH's, I have to say that I love every pen that I've ever exchanged ( PITH or swap ). I think I have about 15 pens from folks ranging from absolute beginners to seasoned pro's from all around the world. 
My only thoughts are; Don't sign up if you can't ( or won't  )deliver!!.
I know some good folks that no longer participate in these cos they are still waiting for swaps from years ago.  

Can't wait for it to start:biggrin:  Can we put our name down more than once?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 27, 2009)

If people say it's a good idea, I'll jump on the bandwagon.

But .. what is a PITH?  I think I've seen the term before, but I have no idea
what it is.

Is this something you 'take' after drinking too much coffee?
Is it the way you get when you've gone beyond getting a little miffed?
(ie. "I'm so PITHED off right now.." )
Does it have to do with alcohol comsumption?
(ie. "he got totally PITHED and threw up all over his date" )

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2009)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Thank you, I was wondering if a semi-newbie/newbie would be welcome in such an exchange.



Of course they will, I also don't so much like the idea of having any restrictions as to wood or kit, we are all better at some things than others, so lift up the basket and let your light shine !!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 27, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> If people say it's a good idea, I'll jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> But .. what is a PITH? I think I've seen the term before, but I have no idea
> what it is.
> ...


Type of helmet worn to avoid incoming shrapnel!! "Pen In The Hat" Your name is drawn out of a hat. You get the pen from person above you. Help ya any?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 27, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Type of helmet worn to avoid incoming shrapnel!!



Ah.. I just thought those English guys talked with a lisp..




			
				Rollerbob;919496
 "[COLOR=red said:
			
		

> P[/COLOR]en In The Hat" Your name is drawn out of a hat. You get the pen from person above you. Help ya any?



Yeah. Seems obvious now.. I just never knew what it was..

hey, I'm in!


----------



## skiprat (Oct 27, 2009)

Charlie, I think you were taking the pith!!!:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2009)

Landon, If memory serves me correctly there were a few folk that didn't honor their commitment, I believe there was a list of those people and I think they should not be allowed to participate in the PITH, for the life of me I cant remember who ran the last one.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the direct-swap method too - be nice to see us switch it up occasionally and try that format again too - although PITH is fine too!  

But I agree with the Rat - I prefer direct swap.

Sounds like a PITH would be a success - might as well go for it and those who can't participate right now can get in next time! 

Andrew


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd definitely be interested!  I'm not up to par as some members here, but I'll sure as heck do my best!


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 27, 2009)

Count me in for either..  P.I.T.H or Swap....  I've gotten very nice pens each time I have participated.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 27, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Landon, If memory serves me correctly there were a few folk that didn't honor their commitment, I believe there was a list of those people and I think they should not be allowed to participate in the PITH, for the life of me I cant remember who ran the last one.


 Pretty sure I can get that covered. :wink:


----------



## Seer (Oct 27, 2009)

I like others are not as good as some of those here if you welcome new ones I have a nice pen I could add.


----------



## byounghusband (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's the way I see it.....  There are some very good pen turners and there are the rest of us.  

Guess what??  We're all penturners and we're all here for the friendship, the learning and the fun.  
Don't sweat it if you think others are better than yourself.  We are all our own worst critics and you aren't gonna get any better if you don't challenge yourself.  

And I guarentee you that any pen you make specifically for another member of this site will be received like the treasure it is.  So get involved in this event and you will see how good it is!!!


----------



## snyiper (Oct 27, 2009)

Well heck Ill give it a go!!!


----------



## HSTurning (Oct 27, 2009)

snyiper said:


> Im a bit nervous to say the least, been working on turning pens for about 3 weeks. I am still mastering most of the skills and doing it on slims. I am in no way close to some of the work on here, although Im sure I have double the time in...lol. I would hate to see someone get a pen from me and laugh although critisim is fine. I just dont want to short change anyone. Now make it a ugly pen swap then Im all in!!!!



A member asked for a pen in exchange for a box of would.  He did now have the time due to an order he was working on.  Neil (wolftat) posted pics of the pens he sent out.  I dont know if I would ever be able to make pens that good.  He posted them before I had a chance to make the pens I sent.  I sent the best pens I was able to make and was proud of them.  2 pens didnt make the cut and I didnt send them.  Just make something you are proud of and send it off.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah im in.
i make a mean cigar for a beginner:biggrin:


----------



## seawolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Count me in also. This will be my second swap. I loved the last pen I got and it is in my display case.
Mark


----------



## jwtrumbo (Oct 27, 2009)

Count me in. I happly suprised with the blank exchange and would like the chance to send a pen out to someone.


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 27, 2009)

I love these!  Either format is fine.  I was afraid on my first one but did it anyway.  I have the pens I have received sitting out where I see them.  They are each special.


----------



## Papa Bear (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll do my best,count me in.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I am inclined to say we will be going forward with this.  At that time I will start the appropriate thread for the "official" sign up so stay current and check back often to be sure you get on the right list when it is an official event.  I will get some guidlines established and do my best to ensure a fun and exciting event.  Again, I realize the concerns of those who have them are justified but lets try and remember the good and not focus on the bad.  Thanks and stay tuned............


----------



## dahelton (Oct 28, 2009)

Would love to be a part of this. Never done anything like this before so let me know when and how.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 28, 2009)

sweet!
on this forum right??


----------



## altaciii (Oct 28, 2009)

Yipeee! Another PITH!  Count me in, place my name in the hat.


----------



## PenPal (Oct 28, 2009)

*landon*

I would like to be in the hat trick please count me in.

Regards Peter.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just bumping this up in case some interested folks missed a chance to see the poll.


----------



## keithlong (Oct 28, 2009)

This will be my first. Count me in too.


----------



## CSue (Oct 28, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Eric , I don't think it matters what kind of pen you send out , as long as it's the best work you can do . If all you have ever made is B2B slimlines or Sierras or whatevers , just put your best effort into it and it will be cherished as much as an Emperor or fancy scrolled blank pen would be . It's not the type of pen , it's the love that goes into it .
> Anyone who enters a PITH should be going in expecting to get a sample of someones best abilities not an expensive pen .
> I say NO restrictions .


 
What he said!


----------



## foamcapt40 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Count me in!*

OK! I'll try but I may need some handholding as to the rules and specifics


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 28, 2009)

so when do we expect the official thread to volunteer? or should we volunteer here?


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 28, 2009)

To all who are watching this, the sign up thread will be poste in the next day or two, hopefully tomorrow but I am in a blizzard right now.  13' on the ground and 12-14 more in thr forecast.


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 29, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> To all who are watching this, the sign up thread will be poste in the next day or two, hopefully tomorrow but I am in a blizzard right now.  13' on the ground and 12-14 more in thr forecast.


 
I hope you meant " and not ' !  That's a damn lot of snow.  I think I'd like to participate in this depending on the timeline.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 29, 2009)

oops, yes inches.  feet and I'd be offline I'm sure, a bit spotty as it is.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 29, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> To all who are watching this, the sign up thread will be poste in the next day or two, hopefully tomorrow but I am in a blizzard right now.  13' on the ground and 12-14 more in thr forecast.



Ah .. a dusting :tongue:


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 29, 2009)

I voted NOW! 

I suggested a theme in the other thread... Any pen/kit/whatever but the material is 2x4 pine.

hehehehe


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm for it.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 29, 2009)

Count me in...


----------



## Chief Hill (Oct 29, 2009)

Lets Get it done. 
As I said before.  Canada must be involved in this. And we will have a theme of Beaver bone and Moose hyde blanks on any pen kits we choose. Or Beaver Hyde and Moose bone. I dont know but its gonna be CANADIAN.  Maybe even a Canadian Goose feathers glued on the outside.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Oct 29, 2009)

i can't imagine a tiny envelope to Canada would be more than a couple bucks, i know i wouldn't mind


----------



## TowMater (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm in to send to where ever in the world I might need to send a pen too.

I may even throw in a few pen blanks from my wall of shame. (My wife swears it's got so many pen blanks it's gonna collapse the house soon!)


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, I don't mind shipping stuff internationally.


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd be fine shipping wherever....  Hey, it's all a part of participating.


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 29, 2009)

One more bump.


----------

